# Lets see some browsers!



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

sorta like the share your desktop thread, but instead, share your browser.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Kinda boring


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

Axe said:


> sorta like the share your desktop thread, but instead, share your browser.


sorry friend,
I would totally get banned if I posted the material on my browser
:crazy:


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

simple and effective


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Isn't it lovely, though?


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Ta da!

Before you all ask "what browser is that?" it's called Opera and it's fast (background is not included (I got it off Hubble.org)).


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## kuropuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Please note the magnificent Diablo2/NWN2 icons on my task bar.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

:crazy:


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm surprised that most of you can actually read anything in your browsers...


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

Sickening girly.


----------



## dippledogdum (Dec 11, 2011)

I knew it was going to be an INTJ that posted this.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

kuropuu said:


> Please note the magnificent Diablo2/NWN2 icons on my task bar.


I <3 LOTR, man ;D








A screenshot of another screenshot of another somebody's post, it's like Inception  

Hope it's not too tiny to see


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

A screen shot of somebody's screenshot of somebody's screen shot of somebody's post. I'm tripping out, mannn...


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

View attachment 102602


I love things clean and simple


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Pffff

TOTALLY NAILED IT. You should see my desktop. It is something


----------

